# G12 Wide Angle



## coyote moon (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi,
New to the forum and seeking some specific help. I have a G12 and am traveling in September to the UK. I'd like to add a wide angle option. I've read the best is the Nikon WC E75 and that most of the other "kits" are garbage. I've found a couple of WC E75's used but the price point is a bit out of my comfort zone.

Does anyone know if the WC E76 would work? It's about half the cost. I know both require an adapter. Only info I can find by Google search is about 5 years old (including old posts on this forum) so I'd appreciate some fresh insight.

Lensmate used to make an adapter but tell me they no longer do so. They directed me to a Chinese option/copy. Generally any advice on adding a wide angle option for my G12 would be appreciated. The scenery in Scotland and England cries out for wide angle.


----------



## TallDude (Jul 20, 2017)

Years ago before I bought a decent larger T2i (soon to be upgraded), I used a number of Powershots. I still use one in a waterproof case, which is fun to play with in the water. Prior to buying a larger DSLR, I tried one of those Chinese multi-lens kits for the Powershot. They are garbage. The lens quality is on par with off the shelf reader glasses. I realized if I wanted lens options, I had to get a Camera designed to have interchangeable lenses. I've got so used to carrying my DSLR with me on outings, that I don't even notice it anymore. If I were going on a once in a life time trip, I'd want my best camera & lens with me.


----------



## coyote moon (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks and I too graduated to a full size Nikon DSLR but carrying it and lenses does add a lot of bulk and weight to an overseas trip. 

Fortunately this is not a "once in a lifetime" trip - it's my 3rd visit to Scotland in as many years and hopefully a precursor to one day calling Scotland home (where I can fully enjoy my DSLR!).

For now I've largely abandoned adding wide angle to the G12. For not much more than the cost of the few Nikon WC E75's out there - the only quality option - I've purchased a GoPro Hero 4. Together with the G12 (carried on previous trips to Scotland) I think I'll be fine.


----------



## TallDude (Jul 20, 2017)

I get some good shots with my GoPro, but you get a super wide whether want it or not. This was probably one of the best. The color is pretty good even in low light.


----------



## coyote moon (Jul 20, 2017)

That's exactly what I want is WIDE. I can alway crop in if necessary but much of Scotland's scenery really benefits from a wide view. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 20, 2017)

Hmm been a while since I used them.  But I have a WC-E80 it's a .8x adapter lens.  Not sure of the ring size of it.  I used it on my Coolpix 8700.  Was a very good lens and worked.  I also had the TC-E15ED 1.5x adapter.  Never thought they could be used on other brands.  Looks like they both are 50mm threads accoring to the specs for the UR-E8 adapter ring they need to mount to the 8700.

Found the WC-E75 is a 52mm thread.  Thats proably why it's so popular with other cameras.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2017)

It's likely a decent converter...it's a 3-element design. I see it converted an Canon PowerShot G10's effective 28mm lens-equivalent angle of view to an effective 21mm AOV, so that is a good deal of wide-angle adapting! 

I saw the 2010 dPreview thread on this converter...it's adaptable to other cameras with the right filter thread step-rings....see Fotodiox for the necessary ring, to adapt this to other cameras. This Nikon accessory is not the same class of Made in China junk mentioned above.


----------

